

Innovative three wheel motorcycle - andymoe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj6MhkuRijw

======
pedalpete
Kinda cool, but I didn't realize that 3-wheel motorcycles like this were
'completely' unique.

My wonder is if the lack of success of these designs in the past has been more
due to the lack of market need, rather than challenges in design.

The motorcyclists I know don't seem very concerned with safety. If you wanted
to be safe, you wouldn't drive a motorcycle.

If you can't balance your bike at a stoplight, maybe you shouldn't be riding?

Best of luck to Tilting Motors. I could be completely wrong in my opinions on
the market. Or maybe he'll find a completely unique market opportunity as they
progress forward.

------
andymoe
Full disclosure: my cousin made the video and I think it's a neat hack.

